# Sadness and relief



## gold5932 (Jun 10, 2020)

My ex passed away last week and as the family comes to terms all I really feel is a great sadness of what could of been and a huge relief, like all my pain is gone. We were together all of our adult lives and as look at past pictures you can clearly see the alcohol seep into his life. A vibrant, handsome and active man to a bitter angry hateful person.

Dying from alcoholism is a terrible and sometimes painful death. It makes the whole family weary and the daughters and sons will be forever scarred by his choices. His elderly parents are gutted, sisters and brothers feel guilty for not helping him. But as we all know, alcoholics can't be helped unless they want help. 

He died not as an alcoholic but from alcohol use. He experienced sobriety in his last 4 months. What a bitter achievement for all of us. May he rest in peace.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry.

My father died from lung cancer. The kicker was that he'd quit 5 years before diagnosis....but the damage was done.

However, he lived much longer then the expected life span for how advanced he was in large part because he'd quit.

I hope your ex's last few months of sobriety were good ones.

Condolences.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm sorry for you loss. It's hard not to feel sad when someone has been a huge part of your life, even if some of it wasn't good. I hope you can find comfort.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> I'm so sorry.
> 
> My father died from lung cancer. The kicker was that he'd quit 5 years before diagnosis....but the damage was done.
> 
> ...


True for my mother as well. She lived ten years after she quit.


----------

